

Ask HN: What timezone does ISS use? - shyam65


======
shyam65
Do they use UTC up there?

------
wumbernang
Probably UTC. But with a minor note: Time dilation applies.

[http://spaceflight.nasa.gov/station/crew/exp7/luletters/lu_l...](http://spaceflight.nasa.gov/station/crew/exp7/luletters/lu_letter13.html)

